
Strapi raises $4M for their open-source Headless CMS - pierreburgy
https://strapi.io/blog/announcing-strapi-4m-seed-funding-round
======
dang
Please don't ask friends or teammates to upvote your posts. It's against the
rules here—see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).
And especially please make sure they don't post booster comments in the
threads. HN users are really good at detecting this and consider it spamming.
They'll flag the post and email us to complain.

------
pierreburgy
Hello, I'm Pierre, one of the founders of Strapi!

This is great news for the project. I'm really proud of the team and the
amazing community.

Accel, Stride.vc, Solomon Hykes (Founder of Docker), Guillermo Rauch (Founder
of Cloudup, Socket.io, Next.js, and Zeit.co) and Eli Collins (Ex-CTO at
Cloudera) participated in the round.

This funding boost will help deliver on our vision of making content
accessible to any platform while offering a fully open-source, JavaScript-
based, community-powered and 100% customizable Headless CMS which is entirely
free for developers.

Happy to answer any of your questions!

------
sarpedon
Awesome! Strapi is wonderful and although it is still in beta, i have already
used it inside multiple production services of my projects and it's
performance and useful functionalities have amazed me along the way. cheers to
all the guys at strapi! great job!

------
fabio-nettis
Amazing! Strapi has come a long way since it's early alpha builds.

We use Strapi in combination with a complete MERN stack. And are always
suprised by it's innovative community.

------
aragon_1810
It's absolutely awesome! Strapi is very useful, clearly to understand and
using

------
milanow
We allewys User strapi as Backend with nuxt js in Frontend

~~~
sarpedon
yeah! i have also used nuxt+strapi+apollo and it was lots of fun for me
working with this stack.

------
nkmnz
our stack is strapi + nuxt + awesome comunities :) looking forward to
contribute!

------
abdonrd
Amazing!

